# Shrimp Meeting



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Avie has volunteer to host our next shrimp meeting on Friday, February 19th in Richmond Hill. There will be lots of room so please RVSP in this thread or our GTA Shrimp Society on Facebook or PM to me. This would be a great opportunity to meet other local shrimp breeders. If your looking at participating in the auction, please let me know as 10% of the proceeds go to the club. 

Location:

Ground floor party room at 40 Harding Boulevard West, Richmond Hill (Yonge & Major Mac)
Time: 7p.m. - 10 p.m.

Thank you hope to see you there.


----------



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

January 19th??? today is February 3rd.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Have fun guys!! Sorry I can't make this one, Friday's suck for me. 

Anyone who hasn't gone to one make sure to check it out , great group of people!!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Oops!! Thanks for noticing the typo!!



itsse03 said:


> January 19th??? today is February 3rd.


----------



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

so what typically happens at these meets? i'm new to shrimps, so i won't have much to contribute. LOL

will ppl be bringing shrimps to offer for sale?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

You should come along to see what it's like  that's how I was introduced to the club as well.

The last auction had a display table with shrimp, dry goods (nets, filters, powerheads, alder cones, powders, etc), and plants. After everyone's settled, the auction starts and each item is shown and auctioned based on the order they were submitted. Highest bidder gets the item so be sure to bring cash along and have your tanks ready and cycled.

People also set up trades and sales through the facebook group and use the meetings as a time to exchange what they have, so you can message those guys if you're looking for anything in particular. 

razoredge (the starter of this thread), qualityshrimpz, agrinberg all have livestock for sale on the marketplace so take a look 

Based on the last auction, I think the club leans more toward the caridina shrimp (tigers, crystals, bees, etc), but I know a lot of the members keep neos (cherry, yellows, chocolates, blues) as well if you're planning to start with those.


----------

